# Want to cross-train in Agility and French Ring or Mondioring



## Wolfhund (Aug 17, 2017)

I know that many aspects of training are the same with regards to motivation and drive building and speed. Anybody know aspects of Agility that would conflict with simultaneous training with a Ring Sport, whether it be how something is judged, taught, styles, commands? If so, any thoughts on how to resolve those conflicts?

Thanks


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

The first thing, imo, is that you have the right type of dog for ring sport. What makes you think you do?


----------

